# Works of John Owen prepub: purchase or delete?



## Broadus (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm trying to decide the usefulness of Owen's _Works_ on Logos. I have it on pre-pub for $224.95 ( or something like that), which is what the pre-pub was when I bought Logos Gold in May.

There are other places I could surely use that $225, such as putting it towards MacArthur's Logos library.

So, what do you suggest? Keep Logos Owen or delete it? I don't need it academically, using it only for research in teaching and preaching in my local church. I have the bound edition, and I could purchase the AGES CD.

Bill


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 18, 2008)

I have the hard copies. If it's a toss-up between Owen and MacArthur....definately Owen.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Sep 18, 2008)

Seems you have really already made the dicision and want the MacArthur more and just are hesitating to "click the button" on the delete. I personally had that and several other puritans on order. However, once I was truely honest with myself I hit the delete on them all. The reason is that with my current degree program I have a set list of reading and other things that will keep me busy for atleast the next four years. These would most just sit there until I eventually get into the puritan part of the program. But by then a lot can happen in the electronic world. These might been in a xmas special by 4-5 years. There could be a better product out there by then. Logos should upgrade atleast once to another major level by then and will again offer a "gold"/"platinum" package for the new product level that could include all these cheaper. I don't know which puritans and which works I'll even be required to read. So for me the smart thing to do is to only buy those Logos books that I will actually use regulary and immediately. Anything that I 'want' for some future reading, when honest with myself, isn't a good stewardship of my money at this time. In your case, especially since you own the hard copies. Unless you would regularly be reading from those own's works and also be doing some type of searching/comparing with other logos works that would make it $200 more efficient worth of your time than using your printed versions, I would think your money will be better used elsewhere on resources you'll use more frequently or don't have in any form yet. You can only spend money once. (Unless your wall street).

Just my opinion.


----------



## Broadus (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, Kenneth. That's the way I am leaning but wanted to make sure I'm not overlooking something.

Bill


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 19, 2008)

Bill,

I have Owen on Prepub, but I also have the Ages CD. It is a bit clunky to search (it is a PDF) but it an be done. You may want to save the cash.


----------



## Broadus (Sep 21, 2008)

Fred,

Thanks. I think I'll delete it now. Like Kenneth, I hope it'll be offered in a special package in the future, perhaps one of the Christmas specials in a few years.

Bill


----------



## bookslover (Sep 21, 2008)

Bill, you could always send that cash to me and I could...uh...keep it for you...you know, so it'll be safe...


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 22, 2008)

Ken gave some very sage advice! I have it on pre-pub and the Ages copy. I have been struggling with the stewardship angle as well. Since it does look like it could be quite helpful in some research I plan to do, it will probably stay on the pre-pub. But, man is that a close call.


----------

